

Boeing Has An Airplane Problem, Not a PR Problem - bane
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonathansalembaskin/2013/01/10/boeing-has-an-airplane-problem-not-a-pr-problem/

======
senthilnayagam
Bringing jobs back to America is not solution to all the problems.

Most of all new planes are ordered by China, India, Middle East and South East
Asian countries

------
Karn
> The company was convinced by one or more management consulting firms to
> outsource design and production of the 787’s components.

All that needs to be said.

